# Happy Thanksgiving Everyone



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

just kinda sitting here reflecting on some of the things I'm thankful for and this board is one of them,its a great place to hang out and its all of you that make it happen with the inspiration,information,humor and just cool pics so thank you all, have a great holiday and be safe in your travels


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Same to you my freind,..And *"HERE - HERE"* as well, couldn't have said it better my self,..As well As I Wish i was there to share a toast with you Good Freind,..*ANOTHER TIME *Perhaps..







*
Ian Anderson*


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my new friends here!

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

440 dakota said:


> just kinda sitting here reflecting on some of the things I'm thankful for and this board is one of them,its a great place to hang out and its all of you that make it happen with the inspiration,information,humor and just cool pics so thank you all, have a great holiday and be safe in your travels


My sentiments as well Ron. Thankful for all yinz and hope all yinz has a very Happy Thanksgiving! :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to yinz all as well (on behalf of all my Pittsburgh family I'll echo Schwinnster's *yinz*). I've really enjoyed my transition over to the model side. I used to be big into diecast, but I've slowed that down a lot. Learning from, and getting to know you guys has been a blast! :wave:


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Happy thanksgiving to all my "model car" friends lets thank god for what we have , having dinner at son,s house today !


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Happy T-Day to you all, too. I am thankful for this board and all of you, as well. Further, I am also thankful that I never had a sleepover at Michael Jackson's house when I was a kid.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone who makes the Model Cars board so much fun.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

..*[email protected]*,.....You and Every other kid on the block,..lol...lol..



*Ian*


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL Scott this ones for you,click to enlarge


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*[email protected]*....And .* OMG*..And In a model kit even,..*THATS A HOOT*..





*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow!! I think Ian summed up exactly how I feel with his "OMG"...


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy Turkey day everyone!!! I hope you had a great day....


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Made this video for my LiveLeak channel. 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0e6_1322156175

Sorry I didn't get to post it sooner, been busy today,


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol...*KILLER VIDEO PETE*,..There is no doubt you have the set up there my friend,...Only one problem with all that,..If I eat any of the Poppy seed Bread my self, 
My Probation Officer would Violate me for Controlled substance,..lol...lol..lol..lol

But for real Pete, *GREAT VIDEO MY FRIEND*, all that looks great to me on this end...You would have to be a Great cook with a layout like that, Very Neat and Clean,...
As well as organized, A sine of a great Chef..




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL, yeah it probably would have, there was like a 1/4 cup of seeds in each 5" long loaf.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*[email protected] *,.....Man Forget the Wine dude, We will all have fun on the Poppy Seeds in that loaf instead....lol....lol...lol..



*
Ian*


----------

